# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Washington 12/10/05 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Happy Birthday Noc !
* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (9-8) (5-5 on road) @ Wahington Wizards (8-8) (5-3 at home) 









MCI Center, Washington, D.C., Saturday December 10th, 2005
Chicago @ Washington 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> Georgia-6'7-HAYES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'4-DANIELS <> 6'7-BUTLER <> 6'9-THOMAS <> 6'11-BOOTH*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*WIZARDS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON/ DENG 15,2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>ARENAS 27,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 8,8</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>JAMISON 11,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 6,6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>ARENAS 6,1</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,44</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>JAMISON 1,63</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>HAYWOOD 2,25</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .536</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>HAYWOOD .550</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .489</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>ARENAS .400</td><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 38</td><td>*3MP*</td><td>ARENAS 46</td></tr></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*Machinehead*







</center>


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Washington 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef*

Noc to celebrate his birthday by manhandling Jamison!

Bulls 93
Wizards 89


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Washington 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef*

DengGo ..you crack me up
:laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Washington 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> DengGo ..you crack me up
> :laugh:


??? what happened ?


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Washington 6:00pm WGN / NBATVHighDef*

Bulls 99
Wizards 95


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

is gordon playing ?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mr.ankle20 said:


> is gordon playing ?


He's not expected to.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I've only made one game prediction this season (Detroit beat us).

We lost this one by _more_ than the 13 we lost to the Lakers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

both teams will be sportin' the throwback jerseys tonight. so get ready for the stags once again.


:sour:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Wizards 88
Bulls 79


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

You guys will probably win. We are playing horrible right now thanks to the coaching of Eddie Jordan who insists on starting Jared Jeffries over Caron Butler and playing Etan Thomas over Haywood in the most crucial parts of the game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're always at our WORST in the MCI Center. 

Wizards 97
Bulls 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> You guys will probably win. We are playing horrible right now thanks to the coaching of Eddie Jordan who insists on starting Jared Jeffries over Caron Butler and playing Etan Thomas over Haywood in the most crucial parts of the game



Jared Jeffries starts over Butler?
:raised_ey 


No Gordon tonight, and Chandler basically isn't showing up either, so this could get ugly for us, as well.
Especially on the second night of a back to back.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe I should try and grab a ticket for this one.

The Bulls, I think, won't look very good tonight. Coming off the back to back, no Ben, a breathless Tyson, and a Duhon who's reverted back to his shooting form (poor) of last year.

The Wiz have been playing no defense whatsoever, but they're rested and at home.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wizards 93
Bulls 86

Arenas 33 points / 5 assists
Sweetney 18 points / 12 rebounds


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Why arent Gordon and Chandler playing?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben isn't playing tonight - strained ligaments/knee

tyson is playing and is struggling to catch his breath.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Im still mad at Washing for spanking us in the playoffs...............I hope we kill em tonight


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Is Chanlder out or just not starting?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

where are we getting the information on chandler from?

nba tv has him starting. yep, there he is. 


duhon
hinrich
chandler
sweetney
nocioni



now those wiz retrohardwoodoldschool circa 1972 jerseys are _really_ bad. yikes.


EDIT: sorry guys, my eyes must need checking. deng is starting. tyson is not. sorry for any confusion.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I wonder if this is a tryout for Noc and Deng.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BS call against Sweetney.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> BS call against Sweetney.


Same play gets called a blocking foul on Nocioni.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

man we could hae trouble in this game. 
Anyone watching can confirm gordon not playen?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres is keeping us in...improved jumper!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OziBull said:


> man we could hae trouble in this game.
> Anyone watching can confirm gordon not playen?



please read the top of the thread. gordon is not playing. thanks.

:smilewink

EDIT: i can see where you may be confused about his status. the thread was created prior to the injury and wasn't updated.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Horrible call against Basden.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ewww. chicago with 7 turnovers. wiz with 8.


pike is in. lord help us.

lol. pike with the elbow to the jaw of arenas. but it didn't have the dirk effect. :|


so far it is nocioni's birthday for the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone having audio problems with WGN? I'm getting static in my sound


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm static-y as well. 

I am also yet again really upset that this is on one of my high def channels, but it's blacked out, so I have to wach the low def WGN feed. I hate away games.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Can one draw a foul automatically by running into a player who is not set? Why don't players do it all the time?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

adarsh1 said:


> You guys will probably win. We are playing horrible right now thanks to the coaching of Eddie Jordan who insists on starting Jared Jeffries over Caron Butler and playing Etan Thomas over Haywood in the most crucial parts of the game


Playing Etan over Haywood seemed to work for you in most of the playoff games. :curse: :curse: 

Ok, seriously, I'm trying to keep my bitterness about that to a minimum.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Can one draw a foul automatically by running into a player who is not set? Why don't players do it all the time?


When the Bulls do it, it's a charge.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

tI cannot watch this game anymore. The officiating is flunking absurd and why the NBA has become less and less entertaining.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

WHAT?

a tech gets called on the chicago bench.

anybody know why?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wayne said it was Pete Myers that drew the T. I don't know the reason.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nba tv using the wizards feed.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wayne said it was Pete Myers that drew the T. I don't know the reason.


 thanks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wayne said it was Pete Myers that drew the T. I don't know the reason.


Wennington and Funk didn't know who drew the foul, but I'm not surprised it's Myers. He's drawn a few............


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

excellent.

nba tv showing throwback skiles footage of him on the washington bullets. decidedly more hair. but not too much.

:laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Great vision by Kirk with that dish. Nice to see Pike finish with the reverse. Perhaps he has a future as a slasher.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> excellent.
> 
> nba tv showing throwback skiles footage of him on the washington bullets. decidedly more hair. but not too much.
> 
> :laugh:


When I played with the Magic in NBA Jam, I often put Skiles in there just because he was from Indiana. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm loving this so far. great pass by Songaila to sweetney for the jam


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> excellent.
> 
> nba tv showing throwback skiles footage of him on the washington bullets. decidedly more hair. but not too much.
> 
> :laugh:


 Must have been a high school gym or something


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls 21, Wizards 7 - 2nd quarter

Really nice run going here. Deng's having another good game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I swear to God. Arenas just runs after people and those who can't get out of the way are penalized.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

kirk!

:djparty: 

you're so money you don't even know it, baby


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Kirk is all-defensive team material. He's incredible.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls on fire! 56 percent shooting, one turnover in the first half. Definitely most impressive half of the year so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is on a mission! wow. re-juvenated!! with that spinning turnaround jumper. Then Songaila from deep. 

boo-birds flying in DC


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

boos wafting down on the wiz tonight.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Kirk on his way to a triple-double?

Probably not, but right now he has 15 points, 5 assists, and 5 rebounds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich's moving very gracefully with the ball in his hands these past two games. He looks in great control with every move he's making.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

kirk pulling an oscar robertson.

heil hinrich!


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

sweetney, deng, noc, kirk, songailailaila - 

all playing fantastic


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

the wiz dont play any d.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Kirk Hinrich may be the most underrated player in the NBA.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

he would be if he played consistently. so, no, he's not underrated.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ever since Kirk left and Pargo came in, the team immediately became sloppy


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo :sigh:

Almost ruinned a great qtr for us.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Geesh, I go put up my Christmas tree and miss all the action..........

Time for another letter to Charter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I swear to God. Arenas just runs after people and those who can't get out of the way are penalized.


 Can't blame the guy using his speed and his crossovers. We can't get in front of him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

really. pargo. :sour: 

kirk's been playing great since gettin' his bell rung.

and pike with the reverse layup was my highlight of the half. lol.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Can't blame the guy using his speed and his crossovers. We can't get in front of him.


I'm not blaming the guy. He's very shrewed at spotting a man near the basket running into him. He really illustrates the fundemental flaw in the rules of basketball.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

You know your bigs stink when Brandon Freekin Haywood is going off.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

When did Songaila learn how to shoot the ball?

Du with his third trey of the game.

Bulls shooting over 50 percent. Too bad the defense has been less than impressive.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

tim thomas in the hizouse!

:clap: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :devil_2: :devil_2: :devil_2: :devil_2: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :woot: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :2fing: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :gbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :jam: :jam: :evil: :evil: :evil: :wlift: :wlift: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:   :dpepper: :dpepper: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :gbanana: :worship: :worship: :buddies: :buddies: :worship: :jump: :jump: :banana: :groucho: :groucho: :fire: :fire: :fire: :wbanana: :greatjob: :greatjob: :dogpile: :dogpile: :gossip: :gossip: :jump: :cheers: :cbanana: :bsmile: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: 

:clown:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I'm not blaming the guy. He's very shrewed at spotting a man near the basket running into him. He really illustrates the fundemental flaw in the rules of basketball.


 Some people say the very opposite. Some say drawing a charge, which would defend against guys like him, is not defense at all and should be eliminated


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Once again, a game that we would be running away with if it wasn't for free throws.

Washington 25-31
Chicago 3-7

Big difference there.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Some people say the very opposite. Some say drawing a charge, which would defend against guys like him, is not defense at all and should be eliminated


I agree that there is a lot of flopping that detracts from the game. However, how are you supposed to defend a guy who veers into you? Guys like Reggie Miller did it all the time.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did Tim Thomas actually play in the 3rd quarter?
Is he on now?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Songalia should not be playing. He's like a short Bill Wennington.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Horribly late whistle. The Bulls are terrible. The refs are terrible. The Wizards less terrible than the other two, but still pretty lousy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Remember when we used to be a good defensive team last year?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are getting absolutely manhandled. 

Sweetney fading again, like he seems to do always in the 4th


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The NBA is obviously sending a message to the Bulls. Ease up on D, or we will continue to screw you over. Kill the refs...


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we ever get enough respect to get to the line a considerable amount?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. what just happened?

bulls fallin' apart now.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Can we ever get enough respect to get to the line a considerable amount?


Not unless they start running up the back of the opposition.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Remember when we used to be a good defensive team last year?


The good old days

Whens the draft again.

We're not deep enough to have guys missing.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

iam not watching the game but did we really foul washington that many times?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

No respect from the refs.

Bulls showing the 2nd-half collapse consistently, that they made famous during the Dark Ages (99-04).


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

It's like Kirk, gets hit all the time going to the hole, never goes to the line.

Arenas barely touched, going to the line.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

songailailaila is the white bill wennington


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

target #1 during the offseason a DEFENSIVE BIG i thought chandler was suppose to provide this and the sad thing is there is most likley none in this draft, and by taking the free agent route ben will most likley stay with the pistons and he is getting old. what a step backwards so far in the season :boohoo:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I would bet a hundred dollars that the Bulls guards are the least fouled in the entire NBA. 

Can anyone find that out?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Holy! Just because a guy looses the ball ackwardly does not mean he was fouled.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

This is a ****ing joke........... these fouls are so ticky tak.. if you bump someone it shouldnt be a foul...the nba is getting so lame


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

chris duhon leading the comback like a mench.

go on country!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Arenas has already shot double what we have.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

that foul count is stupid.

either we're getting ripped off or weren't not taking it to the rack.

but it becomes self fulfilling after a while, if you're not getting the calls your going to stop driving


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

breath tyson. breath.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I would bet a hundred dollars that the Bulls guards are the least fouled in the entire NBA.
> 
> Can anyone find that out?



I guarantee it, and I don't want to hear you have to drive to the basket to go to the line. Kirk, Chris, and Ben all drive but never go to the line as much as the so called *Superstars* in the league.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

This is :curse: crazy if our guards drive to the hoop its either and offensive foul or nothing is called this season is not good so far chandler all of a sudden has breathing problems gordon is injured (yets he is shooting under 40%). the reason why we are falling apart is simple WE ARE NOT PLAYING BULLS DEFENSE (MEDICORE AT BEST). Thats why we have to do whatever it takes for some interior defense to stop players like arenas from getting fouls since the refs is :curse: . please make knicks suck so bad that we can get lemarcus aldridge and if not him sheldon williams this is getting out of hand :curse:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> I guarantee it, and I don't want to hear you have to drive to the basket to go to the line. Kirk, Chris, and Ben all drive but never go to the line as much as the so called *Superstars* in the league.


 Out of the 3 bulls guards surprisingly Ben Gordon takes it to the basket alot more then Kirk and Duhon and yet this guy never ever gets fouled. Ben Gordon got hammered two nights ago taking it to the basket and yet there was no foul called and now Ben is siting out two games because of an injury.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I bet if kirk got the fouls called just a little he easily gets 20 pts a game. Hinrich is amoung the elite in the nba, because he actually plays defense which gets you punished in the new nba.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk. stupid pass.

:curse: 

oh geez. arenas nearing his career high.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was an incredibly poor pass by Hinrich.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The only way this is going to stop is if we vote one of the bulls players into the all star game.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

And the guys that do go to the line for us can't hit them on a consistent basis.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> And the guys that do go to the line for us can't hit them on a consistent basis.


 Lol is it just me or is it that every time the Bulls go to the line its either Chandler or Harrington.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

John paxson knowingly made this team worse.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok really nice to see duhon get the confidence with the shot back.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> ok really nice to see duhon get the confidence with the shot back.


 Now prepare yourself for 5 straight games with Duhon shooting like Crap.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

arenas with back to back fouls. hmmmm. 

down to a three point lead.

yes. songaila fouled. 

and arenas limping around. now out. 

song drains the first.

aila makes the second.

one point game.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

HOLY CRAP

the bulls are winning!

I shut this game off a few minuties ago and i never shut a game off


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

songaila!!!




12-0 run

bulls by three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow. What a come back!!! We were dead in the water and now we are up by three!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Man, this team really doesn't quit. 

And they're still really, really young.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

If we can win this game with this type of free throw disparity, it shows how good we can be even against the refs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Noce! Make both.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni



man we really pulled this one out of our butts.

:laugh:

awesome.

really put up a fight. it's a beautiful thing.

mojo.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Up 7 with 23 seconds left.

16-0 RUN.

Amazing comeback!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can anybody believe this?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't watch. hmmmm given that I'm not watching that's not really a problem

go bulls.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

This is the second game I've followed of Bulls this year. In both of them Songaila comes in at the end and is clutch. I think that's funny because I've always thought he was a below average NBA player.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Can anybody believe this?


No, not in the least.

we might win a game with our offense????


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> If we can win this game with this type of free throw disparity, it shows how good we can be even against the refs.


 

Not to be contradictory or anything, but I don't know why my fellow Bulls fans keep blaming the refs so much. Our offense is pretty much nothing but jump shots, so of course they're generally going to shoot fewer free throws.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

update?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila's a finesse player and a player like him can really rip into a shaky defense like the Wizards. That kind of passing was what I was looking for from Songaila he was phenomenal tonight


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Great win

Bulls go on a 16-0 run and the Wiz get booed off their home court


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

impressive win! No Gordon and Chandler playing the way he is playing, yet other players stepped up! 

16-0 run to end the game. 

We shot well over 50%!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

They came on at the end but I am very worried about the Bulls defense.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Great unexpected win (after falling behind in the 4th quarter!). We need Chandler and Ben back at full strength ASAP.

:banana:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

So how did Deng as PF? I've wondered whether he could grow into this position and from what I gathered he played it a lot tonight.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Not to be contradictory or anything, but I don't know why my fellow Bulls fans keep blaming the refs so much. Our offense is pretty much nothing but jump shots, so of course they're generally going to shoot fewer free throws.



I'm not blaming the refs as much, I just wish the Bulls would get more respect. Kirk, Chris, and Ben do drive the lane but rarely get to the line. I understand the Bulls do play physical, but you can't tell me these other teams we face doesn't?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> So how did Deng as PF? I've wondered whether he could grow into this position and from what I gathered he played it a lot tonight.



Nocioni was playing PF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich out rebounded chandler. 7-5. Of course he played a hell of a lot more minutes.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I've now quit watching two games this season because of the Bulls' suckiness, and the Bulls are 2-0 in those games (the other one was Boston).


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

jimmy said:


> Great win
> 
> Bulls go on a 16-0 run and the Wiz get booed off their home court


I think the Boos were more directed towards the refs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jimmy said:


> Nocioni was playing PF.


 yes. Songaila was the tallest guy on the floor, down the stretch, so he played the 5 while Nocioni played the 4.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Bulls are 10-9, last in the Central, would be first in the Atlantic or the Southeast.

Unbelievable. Thanks to geography, the Bulls are four or five slots lower in the playoff hunt.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> I think the Boos were more directed towards the refs.


I agree. A 41-20 advantage from the stripe just wasn't big or fair enough


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I agree. A 41-20 advantage from the stripe just wasn't big or fair enough


Team fouls total - Chicago 28 Washington 26, wow what a big differense. Washington always shoots more freethrows than their apponents (by a good margin) mainly due to Arenas penatration.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Team fouls total - Chicago 28 Washington 26, wow what a big differense. Washington always shoots more freethrows than their apponents (by a good margin) mainly due to Arenas penatration.


Until this game tonight, you had shot 80 more fts in 17 games. Thats about 5 more a game, not 20.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know about the fourth but one thing is for sure, the crowd was booing at the team in the 2nd due to the lack of effort


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If this team had a center and big sg, we could be seeing the makings of a special team. We have some nice pieces in place, though obviously we are not complete.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I just wanted to say, this Bulls team is something else. You never know what to expect.

I was convinced we would beat the Lakers last night before laying an egg. I was convinced we would lose to Washington tonight with the back to back on the road. Wrong again.

I think that's the mark of these Bulls...you're always gonna walk away surprised, either good or bad.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Did Tim Thomas make an appearance? He was credited with 1 rebound in the yahoo boxscore.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_**Songaila helps Bulls rally past Wizards**


WASHINGTON (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls had the run that mattered most. 

Darius Songaila scored eight of his season-high 15 points in the fourth quarter as the Chicago Bulls overcame a huge night from Gilbert Arenas en route to a 118-111 victory over the Washington Wizards. 

In the first meeting between the teams since last season's first-round playoff series won by the Wizards in six games, it looked like the Bulls again would fall short. 

The Wizards used a 17-2 run to start the fourth quarter, capped at the 7:02 mark by two free throws by Arenas - who scored 42 points - to open their biggest lead at 102-86. 

However, the Bulls were able to rally all the way back and did so in impressive fashion, reeling off a closing 16-0 surge over the final 2:49. 

*Songaila, a gritty forward who adds an interior presence off the bench, scored six points in decisive burst, including a jump hook with 35 seconds to go that gave the Bulls a 114-111 lead. Luol Deng had given the Bulls the lead for good with a reverse layup with 72 seconds left. 

Arenas fell one point shy of his season high but disappeared down the stretch like the rest of his teammates. Washington went the final 4:07 without a basket and was held scoreless over the final 3:06. *

Arenas made 11-of-22 shots and 16-of-20 free throws. However, the offensive-minded point guard also committed nine turnovers. 

Chris Duhon scored 24 points and Deng had 21 and 12 rebounds for the Bulls, who led by as many as 14 points in the first half. 

Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood and Caron Butler added 16 points each for the Wizards, who have gone just 3-9 and since a 5-1 start. _


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Awesome win for the Bulls, they are just much more mentally tough down the stretch than the Whiz.

I guess the "Songaila sucks" threads will be disappearing for a little while, anyway. He is finally starting to play like I expected when we signed him.

Songaila 3 assists, Sweetney and Chandler 2 each... damn, it sure is nice to have some big men who know how to pass the ball. Compare that with our starting center from last season, whose "inside presence" we were supposed to be dead without, who has *4 assists all season*. 

Maybe that's why we are scoring 1 ppg more than last season?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll have highlights tommorow morning.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Awesome win for the Bulls, they are just much more mentally tough down the stretch than the Whiz.
> 
> I guess the "Songaila sucks" threads will be disappearing for a little while, anyway. He is finally starting to play like I expected when we signed him.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the inside presense the Bulls lost is the reason they are giving up almost four more points than last season.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Perhaps the inside presense the Bulls lost is the reason they are giving up almost four more points than last season.


Perhaps.

Or It could be the fact that we lost our toughest interior defender in AD, and it could be because Songaila and Sweets are still adjusting to our TEAM defensive scheme?

I do know that Eddy has made the Knicks a much better team... [/SARCASM]


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Until this game tonight, you had shot 80 more fts in 17 games. Thats about 5 more a game, not 20.


Look I was just generally responding to a post about the crowd booing at the end and it was mainly due to the no call on Songala wich he obviously fouled Arenas sending him off the court limping. You can argue the ft's all you want but Washington doesn't play any defense, contest shots, put a body on anyone, they just don't send teams to the ft line. Chicago got whatever they want with ease and that is why they shot 54%. Anyway it was a good game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> Or It could be the fact that we lost our toughest interior defender in AD, and it could be because Songaila and Sweets are still adjusting to our TEAM defensive scheme?
> 
> I do know that Eddy has made the Knicks a much better team... [/SARCASM]


With "inside presence" I was refering to both Eddy and Antonio. And yes, the Knicks defense has improved a ton.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> With "inside presence" I was refering to both Eddy and Antonio. And yes, the Knicks defense has improved a ton.


Fair enough, but in my post I specifically mentioned that we are missing our "starting center" from last season and that many, many people said that our offense was doomed without his "post presence".

But you are correct, the Knicks' defense is allowing 4.9 pts/game less than they did last season.

On the other hand, the Knicks' offense is scoring 5.4 pts/game less than they did last season.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I love this Kirk Hinrich, he's been everywhere these past couple of games! 

Tyson on the other hand...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsgamer,1,615429.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> By Sam Smith
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Gilbert Arenas is going to be an All-Star. He showed why again with 42 points, seven assists and six steals against the Bulls on Saturday.
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsgamer,1,615429.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


Sam was a good beat writer back in the 80s and early 90s when he was covering the team. Still writes a good game story.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The View from the other side:



> Gilbert Arenas shocked the Chicago Bulls when he hit a game-winning jump shot over Kirk Hinrich to give the Washington Wizards a victory in Game 5 of their first-round playoff series last spring.
> 
> Last night, under far less critical circumstances, the Bulls earned a level of revenge by overcoming a 14-point, fourth-quarter deficit and spoiling Arenas's 42-point night on their way to pulling out a stunning 118-111 victory in front of 18,833 at MCI Center. This was perhaps the harshest Washington loss this season if only because the Wizards showed so much determination, energy and poise while erasing Chicago's 14-point, first-half lead.
> 
> ...





> The real trouble began when the Bulls ran a perfectly executed backdoor play after coming out of a timeout. Hinrich flipped an alley-oop pass to the cutting Luol Deng, who finished with 21 points and 12 rebounds, and Deng threw down a two-handed dunk to trim Washington's lead to 109-102 with 3 minutes 57 seconds remaining. Washington's Caron Butler made a pair of free throws to put the Wizards ahead 111-102 at the 3:06 mark but the next three Washington possessions ended with a turnover, an Arenas charge and an Arenas drive that ended with Arenas sprawled out underneath the Chicago basket clutching his back.


More at: Bulls Turn Back Arenas, Wizards


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Fair enough, but in my post I specifically mentioned that we are missing our "starting center" from last season and that many, many people said that our offense was doomed without his "post presence".
> 
> But you are correct, the Knicks' defense is allowing 4.9 pts/game less than they did last season.
> 
> On the other hand, the Knicks' offense is scoring 5.4 pts/game less than they did last season.


Who is better, Chandler or Curry?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Who is better, Chandler or Curry?


Chandler. Easily.

The entire world already knows that you think Curry and Jamal and Jalen should still be Bulls, despite the fact that their current teams are a combined 10-30 this season.

You will obviously never understand that pure talent means much less than playing the right way and playing as a team.

After all, when we had all 3 of those All-Stars, our team sucked. 

But keep on pining for them, I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets a good laugh out of your man-love for a bunch of guys who perform at 50% of their talent level almost all of the time.

Good day now.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Chandler. Easily.
> 
> The entire world already knows that you think Curry and Jamal and Jalen should still be Bulls, despite the fact that their current teams are a combined 10-30 this season.
> 
> ...


Jeez. That's quite a response. LOL. 

Do you think Chandler is playing well for the Bulls right now? Is what he's doing out there "the right way?"

Our team was good last season with Curry getting the 2nd most minutes, yes?

Our defense was much better as well. The Knicks are a very good defensive team with Curry and Crawford getting major minutes. 

You really hold creaky old AD in high esteem if you think his absence is the sole reason behind our defensive struggles.

Why doesn't Tyson Chandler step up and right the ship?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jeez. That's quite a response. LOL.
> 
> Do you think Chandler is playing well for the Bulls right now? Is what he's doing out there "the right way?"
> 
> ...


Sometimes I hate this board. Are we Bulls fans or fans of certain players? The Bulls run off 16 straight to come back and beat a team they and I hate, and the discussion is about Chandler vs Curry again. Get over it guys, this is the team we have, none of Paxson's trades have debilitated the Bulls horribly or been downright awful trades. Curry was a nice player, Crawford sucks (most Knicks fans think so at least here in NYC) and Rose is in his twilight. Now if we had traded away Pierce or Shaq then fine we could have this argument.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Crawford sucks (most Knicks fans think so at least here in NYC)


Not according to this thread...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222519



BTW, don't forget Donyell.

And tonight’s win was fun to watch. But the way we won does not transfer to winning divisions, conferences or NBA titles, IMO.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Not according to this thread...
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222519
> 
> ...


Well I'm just referencing the Knicks fans I talk to around here. They hate him. Donyell was a tough loss, and I understand what you mean about winning the big prizes. I'm just saying, Curry versus Chandler is a tired and pointless debate.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> If this team had a center and big sg, we could be seeing the makings of a special team. We have some nice pieces in place, though obviously we are not complete.


Agreed. Hopefully the cap room and draft picks can help shore up those weak spots.

Still, even with those missing pieces, the Bulls have enough quality depth to win more games then you'd think they would so far this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am scratching my head on this one. What in the world does a comparison of Chandler vs Curry has to do with tonights win against Washington? Even Crawford was brought up. Niether one plays for us anymore. We won!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> And tonight’s win was fun to watch. But the way we won does not transfer to winning divisions, conferences or NBA titles, IMO.


On the other hand, it transfers a hell of a lot better than losing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*A night not at the game*

I think the Bulls came back because I wasn't in attendance. I decided not to go. The pressure of playing with me looking over their shoulders can be a little overwhelming for some of those guys :clown:

However, I got some major mojo by watching the Bulls win on the big screen while we shot pool, drank ourselves stupid, and thought of good excuses to scare away the girl my friend Jon's been dating.

Oddly enough the fact that he's doing his dissertation on municipal bonds and spending controls is not enough. Come tomorrow morning he has to announce his intention to become a Warrior for Christ.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> *Sometimes I hate this board. Are we Bulls fans or fans of certain players? The Bulls run off 16 straight to come back and beat a team they and I hate, and the discussion is about Chandler vs Curry again*. Get over it guys, this is the team we have, none of Paxson's trades have debilitated the Bulls horribly or been downright awful trades. Curry was a nice player, Crawford sucks (most Knicks fans think so at least here in NYC) and Rose is in his twilight. Now if we had traded away Pierce or Shaq then fine we could have this argument.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

My feelings exactly.

All I did was compliment our big men on their passing and how nice it was to have some bigs who actually know how to pass the ball for a change.

But I do sincerely apologize for biting on the "who is better, Curry or Chandler" bait, it was the Old Style talking.

And I almost forgot, You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to T.Shock again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Sometimes I hate this board. Are we Bulls fans or fans of certain players? *The Bulls run off 16 straight to come back and beat a team they and I hate, and the discussion is about* Chandler vs Curry again. Get over it guys, this is the team we have, none of Paxson's trades have debilitated the Bulls horribly or been downright awful trades.



:cheers:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Not according to this thread...
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222519
> 
> ...


And you think having Curry, Crawford, and Marshall (and let's not forget Igoudala instead of Gordon) does?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> .
> 
> But I do sincerely apologize for biting on the "who is better, Curry or Chandler" bait, it was the Old Style talking.



At 10:16AM Eastern?

Wow.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> And you think having Curry, Crawford, and Marshall (and let's not forget Igoudala instead of Gordon) does?


We would have a better chance with those guys. I think you add those four guys, remove Gordon, Pike, the Little Oh and one other scrub and we have a pretty legit team.

(BTW, I'm not looking to steer the discussion of the thread this way... so feel free to drop this. I was just curious what the world's biggest Tyson Chandler fan thought about his play compared to another big man that he hates. Seemed like a pretty simple question to me.)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

GB said:


> At 10:16AM Eastern?
> 
> Wow.


LOL, no I'm talking about 11:15 PM Central, when I made the post.

I won't be drinking today until ~Noon Central, when the Patriots try to wrap up the AFC East.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> We would have a better chance with those guys. I think you add those four guys, remove Gordon, Pike, the Little Oh and one other scrub and we have a pretty legit team.


The season is young, but our record would land us in 1st or 2nd place in three of the six divisions...we're in the top third of our conference...

I think we're already pretty legit.


Maybe you meant a _more_ legit team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Post #142 seems to be the first point at which people started trying to bait and atagonize each other.


----------

